# Surly 1x1 fork- good replacement?



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i have learned that the Surly 1x1 fork is about 1/2 pound lighter than the stock fork on my Monocog 26. might it also be more compliant? 1/2 pound of weight and little more bounce might be a worthwhile way to spend $50.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

probably a good decision, those forks seem pretty reliable, I dont know if its the same length as your stock monocog fork so there may be a problem there


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the axle-to-crown lengths on both forks is about the same. the Surly fork has a 45 rake and Redline has a 30 degree offset. (Surly calles it "rake" and Redline calles it "fork offset." are those the same thing?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> the axle-to-crown lengths on both forks is about the same. the Surly fork has a 45 rake and Redline has a 30 degree offset. (Surly calles it "rake" and Redline calles it "fork offset." are those the same thing?


to put it in simple terms, rake is when you see a fork that is curves on the way down to the axle i think offset is how much the fork drop outs are sticking out in front of the forks










rake










offset

im sure about the rake part , not so sure about offset, basically a raked fork is going to have curved fork tubes and a fork with an offset fork tubes are going to be straight


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey yeah, I think I'd pick up a Salsa fork, though I think they run a bit longer a-c. My KM fork was remarkably stiff and it made for a butt hurt face at the end of the ride. You can also pick up some CF forks off ebay for a hundredish that have the right length.

Or no fork at all. It will improve your bike handling and you only have to keep one wheel true.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a 1x1. I have not had it off road for a while but I don't remember any flex, at all. It is one stiff MF from what I remember.


----------



## sarge12 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Can anyone suggest...*

a resonably priced suspension fork. I have a Surly 1x1 that I've been thinking of upgrading to a suspension fork, but 80mm forks that are decent and decently priced seem to be hard to find these days.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sarge12 said:


> a resonably priced suspension fork. I have a Surly 1x1 that I've been thinking of upgrading to a suspension fork, but 80mm forks that are decent and decently priced seem to be hard to find these days.


what's your budget and standard for "decent"?

There are some good deals to be found out there, and I spend way too much time browsing online stores.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I was in the same boat looking for an 80mm suspension but very happy that I went rigid with the White Brothers Rock Solid carbon! Way lighter!


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been riding a 1x1 for the last year or so and love it AND the fork....yeah, it's stiff, it's supposed to be....I would never put a squishy fork back on, it's much more betterer rigid!  

I have considered a white bros carbon though....but I have no complaints with the current set up. I am running 2.4 MK's @ about 22-25 psi so that makes the bumps a little less bumpy


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Remember to get the right a-c length....


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Running 2.35 Nevegals right now but will have 2.2 RK's on there some time next week. The tires make a huge difference in squish no doubt. But the carbon really does suck of some of the bang and it is actually fairly flexy. But it will cost you almost 5x as much as the Surly!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

As for the right length, I was running my old Psylo shock at 80mm and White Bros told me to go with their 445 version. Came out perfect and the steering doesn't feel any different what so ever. Definitely make sure you get the right length.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> to put it in simple terms, rake is when you see a fork that is curves on the way down to the axle i think offset is how much the fork drop outs are sticking out in front of the forks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? You don't have to reply to every thread ... if you don't know, you don't have to say anything.

PS - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_fork#Offset


----------

